# Noob Here With Some Questions!



## MattZero (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I just bought my first bow ever. I have to say its pretty amazing!
I wish I would have gotten into the sport a long time ago. I have a g5 quest 33. I was just wondering how would I make it a little quiter? The only thing new I put on the bow is a Apex Bone Collector Stabilizer. Other than that its pretty much stock.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Matt. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!    I would look at Bowjax silencers for your limbs. Cheap but effective.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. 
To help make it quieter you can use heavier arrow weight, put a string suppressor on it or add limbsavers.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to AT!! :welcomesign:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to AT .... look for some limbsavers, and other accessories...


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to AT. This is the place to find answers to your questions. Great people, good advice.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT glad to have ya


----------

